# Canon 35/1.4L II vs Zeiss Milvus 35/1.4



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

Dustin Abbott's new  YouTube video 

Canon keeps up with Zeiss pretty good, or rather Zeiss is trailing Canon? I don't know, they are so close


----------



## photojoern.de (Jul 17, 2017)

Both lenses are around 1900 EUR in Europe, incl. VAT. The Canon would be my clear favourite lens: it has autofocus, the f1,4 performance is better and it´s smaller. If there is not a huge difference in the Bokeh, the Zeiss will have a hard time.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Dustin Abbott's new  YouTube video
> 
> Canon keeps up with Zeiss pretty good, or rather Zeiss is trailing Canon? I don't know, they are so close



Unless you are shooting mirrorless, strictly shooting on a tripod, or have an interchangeable focusing screen, I'd take the one with AF every day of the week.

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin Abbott's new  YouTube video
> ...



Me too. I love Zeiss lenses, but Canon is sharper, lighter, cheaper and above all, has blazing fast AF


----------



## Jopa (Jul 17, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin Abbott's new  YouTube video
> ...



Indeed. And we all need a 50/1.4 and 85/1.4 that would be as good as this 35 II.
Hopefully the 85/1.4 is coming with ADC on sensor blue stuff in it and IS.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 17, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Indeed. And we all need a 50/1.4 and 85/1.4 that would be as good as this 35 II.
> Hopefully the 85/1.4 is coming with ADC on sensor blue stuff in it and IS.



Too soon, Jopa. Too soon. :'(

- A


----------



## Khalai (Jul 17, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Indeed. And we all need a 50/1.4 and 85/1.4 that would be as good as this 35 II.
> Hopefully the 85/1.4 is coming with ADC on sensor blue stuff in it and IS.



And does it take 4K and have dual iris? In case one went rogue


----------

